# Recommendations for DS games



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Can anyone recommend some good DS games?

I have brain training
golden compass
and sonic rush

I'm bidding on tetris and puzzler collections on ebay

What games do you have and would recommend?

Nikki xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I have animal Crossing wild world for the DS which i loved (until i got the wii version lol) its one of those games where you do a bit each day.

Have a search for some reviews  

Bekie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Nikki i got Golden Compass last year i still cant do it      have got so far now stumped drives me mad     
Brain training fab
I got shrek not great  

I got Prof Layton and curious village this year so far fab the puzzles are good some so easy that they hard IYKWIM   
Got a Wii this year so didnt go with many games for DS even tho i do love it 

hope u have fun xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've got Guitar Hero for the DS and I think it's great!! So does DH tho so I don't get to play it very often.................


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Yup I also want the Prof Layton one but cant find it anywhere  

Bekie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Sadie & Bekie I got Prof Layton from an asda living store for £27.99 bargin really plus i couldnt find it anywhere untill i went there so u could try them if u have them round your way.


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

42 classic games is good.
I've just completed professor layton..  
Zelda Phantom Hour Glass was a good game as well although I needed the help of DH & DD to complete. I'm more into puzzle games like solitaire & mahjong.

Roz
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks girls, i have a long list of games i now want  

Played sonic last night, go t so far and couldnt work out what i need to do next    

Lou, i also played golden compass and got 2 mins into the game and got stuck as i couldnt work out how to jump across a gap    

I think i may stick to the puzzle games


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm addicted to professor layton....i got it pre crimbo tho when it was £24.99 i'm sure now that crimbo's over it'll come back down in price.

check out www.play.com they have offers that change often.

brain training
big brain acdemy
scrabble
hamsters...or cats..look after a pet 
sims 2

then my DS has all sorts   which i'm yet to try..but many platform games
ohh and i did love zelda phanthom glass  

/links


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Definitly has to be Professor Layton & the Curious Village


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i played arthur and the invisables today expecting a platform type game...
but was amazed by it....its all mini games and puzzles linked to the film..deff worth playing


----------

